# RDTA - which one to get and why



## Riaz (10/1/18)

Howsit vapers

So I think I need to explore this side of vaping. 

Which RDTA do you recommend and why? 

Thanks for the help in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/1/18)

Single - serpent rdta, so easy to build on and the flavor is good

Dual- peerless, straight forward wicking and to me very good flavour and clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (10/1/18)

Riaz said:


> Howsit vapers
> 
> So I think I need to explore this side of vaping.
> 
> ...


My choice is the Chtulhu Gaia.It's build deck is well laid out, ez fill and is made to last.
Elegant in it's simple design with all the adjustable airflow one needs (upper and lower) this rdta gives a fantastic vape. Highly recommend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/1/18)

Nixon V1.5. Small chamber, single coil, airflow from below the coil. BF pin included.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/18)

@Riaz conventional RDTA's are actually a pain in the rear end... they do give great flavour but OMG they are painful to fill and you need to fill them often... I have loved my RDTA's in the past and get very excited when I first try them but pretty soon they are relegated to the display cabinet because of the refilling so often and difficulty issues...

However... there are a few new RDTA's that are bottom fed and you can squonk fill them and they are just awesome! The Nixon V1.5 is cheap and the flavour is excellent. The build quality isn't that great and the threads on the top cap are a bit irritating but apart from that it's GREAT value for money!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/1/18)

Andre said:


> Nixon V1.5. Small chamber, single coil, airflow from below the coil. BF pin included.


Did you get your hands on 1 as well? Are you enjoying it? I havent put mine down since i got it. It did take a good few tries to get the wicking right with those small juice flow holes tho


----------



## Andre (10/1/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Did you get your hands on 1 as well? Are you enjoying it? I havent put mine down since i got it. It did take a good few tries to get the wicking right with those small juice flow holes tho


Yes, got one from @BumbleBee's shop, delivered to the beach cottage during our vacation! Those juice flow holes are perfect for my ceramic wick. Have not tried it with cotton yet. Used it for a day or two (too many atties). Found the flavour to be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (10/1/18)

The main reason I want a RDTA is because I've really taken a liking to my Goon, which I've been using for a few months now, daily. 

And just to ease the hassle of dripping a little , thought a RDTA would help.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/1/18)

Riaz said:


> The main reason I want a RDTA is because I've really taken a liking to my Goon, which I've been using for a few months now, daily.
> 
> And just to ease the hassle of dripping a little , thought a RDTA would help.



Why not try squonking out ???

Nvm saw your post in the RSQ thread, my bad


----------



## Keyaam (10/1/18)

Maximus RDTA

Ultem Goon Cap fits. 

You can refill through the drip tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/1/18)

Update 

I decided to go with the Gaia

Please hurry with delivery @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (12/1/18)

Oh yeah baby

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash (12/1/18)

Hey @Riaz 
Would love to read your thoughts on this compared to the goon. Following this


----------



## Riaz (12/1/18)

Sash said:


> Hey @Riaz
> Would love to read your thoughts on this compared to the goon. Following this


Sure sure 

Will probably only get to build on it tonight though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

